
The story behind the first computer in Canada (2016) - walterbell
http://spacing.ca/toronto/2016/11/12/first-computer-canada/
======
sandworm101
“If the computer means the burden of work will be distributed better and
results in a higher standard of living, it will be a real contribution,” said
Kates in 1950. "If it places increased profit in the hands of one man and
created unemployment, we will have accomplished nothing.”

One wonders what 1950s Kates would have thought about our current crop of tech
billionaires and the 'founders' culture.

------
nomadluap
The mention of the "Additron" tube was interesting. Was this one of the first
instances of "integrating" a circuit into a single component?

~~~
stevefolta
The Computron tube was earlier and much more complicated, but a full Computron
was never built.

~~~
slededit
The wikipedia pages on both fail to explain why there were never built. I
assume it was difficulty of manufacture but in the case of the additron it
seemed close enough to existing technology that it could have been mastered
fairly quickly.

